# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Защита EPF как снять?

## danswin

Привет!
Есть обработка epf от сторонней программы как средство выгрузки ля программы данных из 1с 8, но её нужно купить (я купить не хочется), хочу её разобрать посмотреть что в нутрии написано и сконфигурировать заново без пароля. Как мне убрать защиту с epf ?

----------


## Maksy_G

предлагаю не отвечать на такие вопросы, т.к. сам являюсь программистом, и уже были случаи элементарного кидалова со стороны организации-заказчика.

обработка написана а денех так и не видел

лучше заплатите программисту!

----------


## danswin

> лучше заплатите программисту!


Смотря сколько взмет программист)
Если до 2-3 тыш еще можно подумать.
А так я не гонусь за легкотней )

----------


## Rustler

А если купил и разработчик геморойничаетИ

----------


## Maksy_G

> А если купил и разработчик геморойничаетИ


что-то мне такого не попадалось... приведи пример, не будь голословным.

----------


## Rustler

> что-то мне такого не попадалось... приведи пример, не будь голословным.


Дядя! говорят геморойничает, значит геморойничает! 
мне че тебе переписку скинуть!? докажи!
Какие тебе еще лесом примеры? ;)
сперва купи потом говори что непопадались. :D

----------


## Maksy_G

*Rustler*, я думаю что ты купил типовую обработку, которая писалась для всех, а теперь хочешь чтобы тот программер доработал ее для тебя персонально и бесплатно.
Такого не будет, поверь.

----------


## Rustler

> *Rustler*, я думаю что ты купил типовую обработку, которая писалась для всех, а теперь хочешь чтобы тот программер доработал ее для тебя персонально и бесплатно.
> Такого не будет, поверь.


Не....! дядя знает что говорит 8))
орфоргафические ошибки не содержит стандартная обработка 8)
лишний раз понимаю что нарушая собственное правило от него только проблемы! правило просто! не плати раньше чем СДЕЛАЛИ РАБОТУ.

----------


## Maksy_G

в таких случаях надо обращаться к солидным организациям, которые отвечают за свои разработки.
приведу пример: у нас в деревне есть небольшая организация, которая предоставляет услуги по ремонту компьютеров, лечение вирусов стоит там 300 рублей, а есть еще пацаненок-восьмиклассник, который научился ставить винду-семерку и чуть что не так с компом, он сразу же переставляет операционку, причем если у людей стояла к примеру ХР, он все равно ставит 7 и берет за это 100 рублей. 
и потом люди после него уже приходят в контору и начинают плакаться, дескать у нас вся информация пропала.
так что, богатство выбора таки присутствует :)

----------


## i_gnat

давайте по существу вопроса.- Как мне убрать защиту с epf ?
ситуаций множество почему появляются данные вопросы ( забыл пароль, навредил программист увольняясь,итд)
с этим может столкнутся каждый.
А о непорядочных людях мошенниках это другая тема.

----------


## Maksy_G

Rustler, орфографические ошибки давай я тебе поправлю.

Игнат, заплатить программисту необходимо, он ведь сделал свою работу, правда? Почему программист вредит? Видимо его кинули, не заплатили. Или ты думаешь что с тобой такое не прокатит? Поверь, кинули его, кинут и тебя.
Расскажи, чем тебя не устраивает запароленная обработка?

----------


## i_gnat

> Rustler, орфографические ошибки давай я тебе поправлю.
> 
> Игнат, заплатить программисту необходимо, он ведь сделал свою работу, правда? Почему программист вредит? Видимо его кинули, не заплатили. Или ты думаешь что с тобой такое не прокатит? Поверь, кинули его, кинут и тебя.
> Расскажи, чем тебя не устраивает запароленная обработка?



Не надо отклоняться от темы форума
и цитировать кто кого кинул.
данный вопрос содержит в себе информационный характер для повышения квалификации в данной области, и непонятно почему модераторы не удаляют сообщения не относящиеся к теме.
Данными сообщениями вы лишь портите мнение о информационности данного форума.
Если вы хотите поговорить о честности то зачем тогда тут зарегистрированы.

----------


## Vdeg

Вот здесь написано, как снять пароль с внешней обработки :
http://xn--1-7sbcb9alydpqh.xn--p1ai/...y-obrabotki-1c

----------


## kotyara

Да, только мне при попытке открыть эту обработку пишет: {ВнешняяОбработка.Декомпил  ятор1Сv8.МодульОбъекта}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
по причине:
Ошибка совместного доступа к файлу 'C:\Users\Kotyara\AppData\Local\Temp\Cv8cf.dll'
Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.18.82)

---------- Post added at 11:03 ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 ----------

Сам нашел в чем дело: Обработка использует внешнюю компоненту, сохраняемую во временной директории. Не запускайте несколько версий декомпилятора в разных сеансах 1С, иначе могут возникать конфликты с файлом внешней компоненты во временной директории. 
Необходимы права для регистрации внешней компоненты. Поэтому, при работе под Win7 и выше, возможно, придется запускать 1С от имени администратора.

----------

